# Kritik am geplanten Cyber-Abwehrzentrum



## Newsfeed (24 Februar 2011)

Der Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter (BDK) befürchtet, dass die neue Sicherheitsstrategie der Bundesregierung fürs Internet zu kurz greift. Politikern aus der FDP und der Opposition geht das Konzept dagegen zu weit.

Weiterlesen...


----------

